# New Grow Wardrobe



## adam420 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, This is my new grow wardrobe. I have some questions and would like some feedback from the pros. I have growen in the past with not bad results but I would like to make the best space possibly for my plants. My wardrobe meauserments are 6' hight 29" width and 19"  depth. I cut the hight in 2 one for veg and one for flower the flower hight is 43" and the veg is 2'. The flower has a 430 watt HPS system with a bathroom exhuast fan that is 50 cfm and a 5" intake fan on the back wall for fresh air. The flower area stays at 84 deegrees, 75 with lights off. Still in the middle of putting mylar all around it. Does this sound good to anyone I heard you need it in the high 70's and that 90's is too much so I was woundering if i'm ok at 84, 75 with lights off. Still in the middle of putting mylare around the inside. In the small diagram the black squares are a square foot and the red lines are the shape and size of my wardrobe. I read that for 400 watt is 50,000 lumins is that too much for a 2'x2' space? or is there no such thing as too much. I wil be posting more pics when I'm done some time in january.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, first off, there is no such thing as too much light, that is if you can keep the temp down and the plants from burning. 85 degrees is pretty hot, you really should try dropping the temp about 10 degrees, at least 5. This means you'll probably have to put in a beefier fan, shouldn't take too much more though. Growing at that temp would def cause heat problems, probably burn the tops of your plant and it could produce very light, airy buds.

Your box really looks good though man, I want to find a metal cabinet myself to add on to my closet grow. You gonna veg with cfls I take it? What strain you gonna grow? Good luck!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

im not saying 85 is a good temp but remember these plants grow outdoors normally, in temps that can reach 100+ degrees without burning the plants up. as long as the ambient temps aren't to hot they can withstand more than you think. 

but a the ideal temp indoors is mid 70's for the best growth from what i've read. thats where i try to keep mine


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea I said what I did about the temp because I've found that in smaller spaces like yours, if you have higher temps the tops of the plants will be more likely to burn since its going to be exponentially hotter at the top of the plant near the light.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

ya if your plants get to close to your lights they will burn.. use the back of your hand to see if its to hot.. if its to hot for your hand then its to hot for your plants..


----------



## adam420 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was thinking of using the 2' fluorescent lights for the veg but depends on the lumins. It is a little hot by the light but I can hold my hand almost right under it with out burning my hand. I want to get a new reflector but gotta wait till after christmas me and wifey got lots of bills. This is just the start I'm trying to grow an ounce a month for personal. I was thining like 4 or 5 plants maybe 6 not sure yet even thought of sog. I got a few white rhino seeds but right now I'm using bag seeds. I got 5 out of the ground aready and I only grem them last weekend.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 17, 2008)

with floro's as long as the plant doesn't touch the lights your fine.. about 2in from the light is good. jmo


----------



## adam420 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is an update on my grow wardrobe(s) yes I got another one. My wife found one that is deeper by 5 inches (white one) for only $10 at a second hand store. The brown one (found on curb) ) is 6' tall 29" width and 19" deep, the white one is 6' tall 29" width and 25" deep. I going to use the white one for flowering, my wife and I just moved into a townhouse so I have been busy. I have in the back of both a 6" intake fan and a grill at the top to let the hot air out. I just cut the clones today and the other 3 plants have been 24 hour light for 1 month and 2 days. Let me know what you think of it and any help would appreciate.


----------



## stonegroove (Jan 17, 2009)

you can get a cool tube reflector which ducts the hot air directly from the bulb, i had temp probs, very high 80's in a grow box setup like yours so i got a cool tube and now my temp is about 75, i did have to duct the hot air into the attic but it was the only way really, i had 2 6" extrctors before but they didn't do much. btw the cool tube's reflector that it came with was rubbish but you can just hang the glass tube under an adjusterwing type reflecter


----------



## stonegroove (Jan 17, 2009)

i have a chair just like yours in my grow room


----------

